# Nervous



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Flip and I have been doing Agility for about a month now, and our trainer asked us to do a demo at our local state fair tomorrow!
I'm so nervous, I haven't done something like this since I showed my horse in 4-H. Eeeek!

This is the website, there was something like 10k people there last year!!
Blank


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Dooo eeeet!!!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes that's a lot of pressure! But if your trainer is confident in you then you should be more than confident in Flip!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

What an honor for you and how proud you must be of Flip and the ability to do the agility! Ha ability to do the agility made me laugh as I re~read that rhyme!:biggrin:
Have someone take pics!

KUDOS TO YOU AND FLIP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Go for it! Be a huge achievement for you both...and just think of the bragging rights you would have for doing something like that :biggrin:

Good luck! We want to see the show on here too...so you better post it up!


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

He rocked it.


----------



## jdatwood (Apr 13, 2009)

Hope you got pics :biggrin:


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

*Congratulations*



spookychick13 said:


> He rocked it.


CONGRATULATIONS FLIP!!!!!!!!! AND SPOOKYCHICK13!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:

Bet your doing the happy dance with Flip!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wink:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Thank you everyone again, I am really really proud of Flip.
Our digital camera is awful and the pics were blurry, but my husband used my film camera as well, hopefully those turned out!


----------



## SuriLove (Mar 28, 2010)

Too cool - just joining and glad to hear Flip is doing so well. I would LOVE to see pics too


----------



## redspoo (Mar 19, 2010)

Way to go Flip....can't wait to see the pics!!!


----------

